# Husqvarna st227p track conversion kit



## alexclau (11 mo ago)

Hello

i have a Husqvarna st227p and I was wondering if I can install this Ariens track conversion kit :









Ariens 72601900 Track Drive Conversion Kit 926 Series


The Ariens Track Drive Conversion Kit (926 Series) 72601900 has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top snowblower accessory.




www.snowblowersdirect.com





Any other sugestions ????


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would be extremely surprised if that kit would work on your machine.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I would be too. 

That said welcome to the group. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree, I doubt an Ariens kit will work.
If you want a tracked machine, I would look for a good condition used one this spring/summer when prices are usually reduced and sell your current machine next fall/winter when prices are usually at their peak..
I would suggest Ariens, Honda or Yamaha tracked machines, depending on your budget.


----------

